# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Cooking with mineral oil.

## oneshot

When consumed, mineral oil has absolutely no calories and is perfectly safe. The downside, however, is that since your body cant process it, it can give you pretty bad diarrhea. Has anyone tried cooking with mineral oil? If so, would the diarrhea be something i should be concerned about? i was thinking that it could be very effective when trying to keep the fat content down in fried foods, especially while cutting. thoughts anyone?

----------


## Snrf

I find 5W-30 works well for eggs, I prefer something thicker if i'm deepfrying. like 10W-40

----------


## Snrf

jk, i have no idea

----------


## 516

> When consumed, mineral oil has absolutely no calories and is perfectly safe. The downside, however, is that since your body cant process it, it can give you pretty bad diarrhea. Has anyone tried cooking with mineral oil? If so, would the diarrhea be something i should be concerned about? i was thinking that it could be very effective when trying to keep the fat content down in fried foods, especially while cutting. thoughts anyone?


bro use cooking spray, why would you voluntarily give yourself diarrhea. it also has o calories, and yes diarrhea is something you should be concerned about besides the adverse health effects, dehydration etc, how are you going to do squats at the gym lol

----------


## idunk42

Yeah, just use cooking spray. They have new ones out that are all natural and no cals.

----------


## oneshot

most cooking sprays are simply an oil that your body cant process, similar to mineral oil. they dont give you diarrhea because they are used in such small quantities. ill take one for the team and try mineral oil, and let yall know how it works. that would make it possible to deep fry foods without adding bad calories to them, as long as the drizzlin sh*ts aren't too bad.

----------


## Superballer

this should be good. lol

----------


## oneshot

so far it has worked great when cooking something in a skillet or in small amounts while baking, but i have yet to muster enough courage to try and deep fry something in it.

----------

